# What's up with apricots?



## poopsalot (Aug 30, 2000)

Good morning, fellow sufferers. I have a question.I'm ibs-d, and most of my triggers are not consistent. Certain foods sometimes but not other times. Stress is the worst trigger for me but since I've been working at home I've had very little stress.But apricots, which I love, will get me everytime. Fresh, canned, especially dried apricots and I'm doomed. If I eat a few now, in a couple hours I'll be so gassy (I can say that now without being fluxated) and gurgly and have such horrible gas (oops, there it is again) that even the cats and dog leave the room. Usually it ends in d. I can eat all kinds of other fruits and veggies with no problems. What's special about apricots? Dr. K? Mike NL? Anybody?Thanks. Have a great day, with or without apricots.love,-teresaps I've found that Febreeze or whatever fabric freshener does a lovely job of dispelling the horrible smell from my office chair, ha.


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

Don't know what's in them, but they do the same to me....even juice.Marty


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I don't know either, but my 16 year old son is BANNED from eating them. GIves him the most HORRIBLE, GOSH AWFUL gas I've EVER smelled!!!


----------



## poopsalot (Aug 30, 2000)

Tiss, like something crawled up there and died, right?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Apricots have sorbitol (just looked it up) in them which can be gas producing in some people. Add them to apples, pears, peaches and prunes.K------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## poopsalot (Aug 30, 2000)

Ahh, thanks Dr. KM. As always you are a peach. Oh, did I write that outloud. No pun.Now I'll do a search on sorbital and see if it's in some of my other triggers.love, -t


----------



## SharonM (Jan 10, 2001)

Apricots - sorbitol? Sorbitol in candy has always been a problem for me - I stay away from it. I thought maybe dried apricots bothered me because of the sulfur dioxide added. Does that bother anyone else?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2001)

Apricots! God that is a swear word in our house! *laugh*I love them but they give me gas and D and for around 3 days too...I can't eat any fruit at all as it upsets me but in different degrees....but A's....thats a big no no..------------------Pink


----------



## Ashwoman (Jun 18, 2000)

Dried apricots always do me in, but I am wondering if it's just because they are so high in fiber. I haven't looked at the nutrition labels on a package of them that I have at home, but they are, without a doubt, one of the very few food triggers that I have. Usually they don't trigger an attack until 18 hours after I've consumed them. Ashley


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

I will never eat them again. years ago I had a few dried apricots and after that started having stomach cramps for a few days which slowly moved down into my intestines. Eventually days later I had "D" and it all came out! Someone told me it was probably the apricots. It's like the gas was stagnant for days and then moved down. I've never had one since and this was like 20 yrs ago! I can eat apricot jam though..like on toast.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Yup apricots will give me gas every time.I won't go near them. Didn't know that they had sorbitol in them...... Thanks for that info.







------------------Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2001)

Apricots are definitely a culprit. Especially dried ones for me. This reminds me of when I was little. It just dawned on me that maybe I have had this problem a while without knowing it. One afternoon after school, I went to my grandmother's house for a snack. I always ate their leftovers. Well, being from the South, she had made some boiled cabbage. I decided to eat the cabbage and wash it down with a can of Kern's peach nectar. WOOOOHHHH! Big mistake. UCK, I was so ill you would not believe. I missed my fathers rehearsal dinner for his wedding because I was doubled over all night. Now with the knowledge of gaseous foods, I can avoid such crazy combinations. It is amazing what a kid will eat whenever they are hungry....


----------

